# Bleach for thrush?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Beau, don't put bleach on the hooves. That's all I can tell you right now. Let me ask my man. He's a farrier. So just hang on till I get a answer but I'm sure he's said before not to use bleach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

He told me you can use bleach to kill the bacteria but only one use and then go to something milder as the bleach will dry the hooves out. Masticlear works great. If you can find it. Try a dairy supplier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

mbender, maybe your BF can help me?!?! I've been battling thrush since November. Haven't been able to get to it with any off the shelf products. Zee just had his feet done and my farrier is now recommending Keratex all over the frog every two days to attempt to dry it out. Will this help? I understand the idea of creating a barrier, but won't it block the oxygen from getting to it too? I put keratex on last night, but I also picked up a bottle of peroxide to try tonight, between keratex treatments. Good idea or bad idea???


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Right now he is trimming feet but I will definitely ask him! K?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!!!!! I also just came across this website... Prevention and Relief of Navicul and this page, New Page 15 Looks like he's using one tube of athlete's foot cream with one tube of neosporin mixed together. I'm thinking this might be a better option over the peroxide. Squirt the paste in, then cover with keratex??? I've totally given up on any store bought thrush remedies. THRUSH IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry Zimpatico! He said if u can wait til he gets home he will try and help you. Hang on till then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

No problem!!! I'm stuck behind a desk all day... I'm not going anywhere!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Feel like your in a box? That sucks. He'll talk to you later. Have a good day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks mbender I will try the masticlear. Yeah, I don't know my farrier was saying something about bleach should kill the thrush and I figured okay well, it's time for HF. 

Zimpatico I have used peroxide before too and for my horse it normally worked in like 3 or 4 days. Maybe I should go back to that?


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm not a lot of help, I can only tell you what HASN'T worked for me. I haven't found anything yet that does help!! Just went to the drug store and got the neosporin/athlete's foot creams. I'm going to try peroxide first to clean it out, then the cream mix with a few drops of tea tree oil, then seal it with the keratex. Jeez... I think I've spent several hundreds of dollars on treatments so far!!


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

What works best for me is: one part water, one part white vinegar, and one part bleach. I put into a container that will let it stream out slowly but not too slow. Works like a charm. To start out every other day and then once a week.

I also tried Pete Ramey's mixture of foot fungus cream + antibacterial but that didn't work very well for me. Maybe because I live in a wet climate.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used Koppertox on my qh last year. The nice thing about it - it stays on hoof for while, bad thing - it's very stinky and has nasty green color, so if you get dirty, well you get dirty.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey I will see him in about two seconds so I can let you know soon. Sorry to leave you hangin. Zimpatico: not like your doing much right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Shhh, don't tell my boss. I'm all alone in the office, re-reading Ride with Your Mind Essentials... Ahh, Friday afternoons


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Your grounded! Go to your room!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

I know a lot of farriers don't like to use bleach or peroxide. Damages the tissues.
Reccomended products 

White lightening
Dry cow treatment(mastitis stuff)
Koppertox(bad cases use more often)
also had good reports on the mix of creams mentioned above.

the first 2 seem to be the preferred ones


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

I would recommend the (mastitis stuff). Had really good results with it so far in all the horses I treated with it. Once a day till you see an improvement then you can go every other day if you want till completely healed. Make sure you get the stuff in all the crevices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

When my old gelding had thrush i would spray the feet with betadine and hold the hoof up to let it soak in a bit and then with a tongue depressor i would spread on a 50/50 mixture of neosporin and athletes foot cream(chlortrimazol i believe) That mixture cleared it up in about a week, good luck!

ETA:that is what my farrier recommended to use, i asked him about thrush treatments and he said not to use them unless the the first thing didn't clear it up because the thrush treatments are harsh and kill healthy tissue as well as the thrush


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My concoction is: wash daily with sunlight dish soap or lysol (make a wash water from one of them). I was using sunlight, but switched to lysol as I had a really bad case and couldn't seem to get a handle on it.

Rinse and dry well. Apply 1/3 zinc ointment 1/3 antibiotic cream and 1/3 athlete's foot cream. 

Spend time grooming to prevent the feet from getting any yuckies for a while.

Daily... yes, daily... if you are really good, I would do it twice a day until you have it under control anyway. 
My trimmer has another concoction now -- oxine and citric acid soak. It's a very particular ratio mix though and I haven't tried it.

Truly though -- all these things only work to a degree. In the end, the only way I find I get it beat is regular weekly trimmer care. That thrush gets in all the little holes and it'll just stay there forever. It has to be cut away in my experience, but you need someone who knows how much to cut or not. It probably can't be done all at once and if it isn't trimmed out weekly, by the time the trimmer/farrier comes back in 4 weeks, the thrush is just as strong as before. 

It's a battle...


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

iv used bleach watered down probably a cap full to a big water bottle full it works its a inexpensive way to get the thrust to go away. you shouldn't have a problem with the frog drying up but worst comes to worse Hoff dressing to get the moisture right back in.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My farrier recommends bleach to treat thrush. He uses full strength bleach, being careful not to get the bleach anywhere but the hoof. Then recommends a 50-50 mix daily until it clears up. It works fairly well for Dancer...but she's horrible about letting me mess with her feet. She and the farrier had to "come to an understanding" before he could work on her feet. She'll stand for him...most of the time.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. I have been using peroxide and it's been working pretty well


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Can you get bleach on the frog too?


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

My farrier uses iodine or betadine, and recommends time standing in dry sawdust every day.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Can you get bleach on the frog too?


Getting it on the frog is fine - just not on the skin...


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! Always good to know.


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Can you get bleach on the frog too?






dee said:


> Getting it on the frog is fine - just not on the skin...



yes its fine to get it on the frog but you dont have to be over worried if some splashes up and gets on the skin it will not kill hi especially if its watered down but do not use on skin purposely.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

oh okay! thanks


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I've also been battling thrush. Under the barn stays wet and downright sloppy after it rains and the horses go under there a lot so avoiding mud is just not gonna happen. I did use hooflex or hoof heal on them and also squirt some iodine down in the sulci and in the frog but it hasn't improved any.
I've used kopertox before and I've read that Thrush Buster works after just one application, atleast according to the label:-| lol, has anyone tried the thrush buster stuff? I pretty much have to order all my horse supplies because stores around here don't carry much and you're pretty stuck with one product and it's cheaper to order.I usually use hoof conditioner, usually hooflex but I ran out.
I need to get a farrier out to trim the horses and maybe put front shoes on Chanti to see if that helps anything, but my regular farrier who I loved quit doing it to work on oil rigs or something and I haven't been able to find another good farrier.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Sucks when you can't find a good one.


----------

